
Hangover-Proof Beer Infused with THC and CBDs? Cheers - smb111
https://www.greenentrepreneur.com/article/315458
======
joenot443
As far as I can understand, this is more or less just orally consumable
marijuana ('edibles') in liquid form. I'm sure it could still be enjoyed by
plenty, but as anyone remotely familiar with the two could tell you alcohol
and THC/CBD have hugely different psychoactive effects, especially at higher
doses.

~~~
rc_hadoken
aka alcohol + thc = the spins not a fun combination and you're not fun on it.

~~~
sjs382
The beer discussed in this article is nonalcoholic.

~~~
rc_hadoken
I know just making clear why for people wondering "why not both?"

------
holstvoogd
beer: an alcoholic drink made from yeast-fermented malt flavoured with hops.

This isn't beer (:

~~~
koolba
Definitely does not meet the Bavarian purity law.

~~~
stochastic_monk
Reinheitsgebot!

To those interested, cannabis-infused beer has figured in the homebrew
community for decades. The botanical and constituent similarity of hops and
cannabis makes it a reasonable choice for those who enjoy oral consumption.
It’s also quite interesting to see commercial breweries start moving in that
direction. Personally, I think cannabis is safer on its own, but people will
do as they please.

------
taneq
Another attempt to provide "hangover-proof" drinks with a similar effect:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2016/09/2...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2016/09/28/this-
alcohol-substitute-could-get-you-drunk-without-the-hangover/)

~~~
basic1
THC gives me a nasty hangover anyway.

------
gaspoweredcat
now by no means am i in any way against weed, in fact im a regular
recreational user but im not entirely sure i fully agree with this stuff
considering the status, if im not wrong its legal for medical use not
recreational, say i have a headache, can i pop to the chemist for a can of
paracetemol infused iced tea? anti histamine ice cream? no, because medicine
is supposed to be functional not fun. id pobably even be fine with it for
places where it is fully legal for recreational purposes

or maybe im just bitter because itll never be legalized here

~~~
specializeded
It’s been legal for recreational purposes in California since January 1st

------
croon
TL;DR: They're all non-alcoholic. Which isn't bad, but by that definition
water is hangover-proof too.

~~~
tluyben2
Yep, that’s not bad and I think non alcoholic beer like drinks is a great idea
(I am not a big fan of anything else than beer, hot tea and water; tea and
water on workdays tends to get boring).

But non-alcoholic beer and calling it anti-hangover is just not very
interesting at all. There are 1000s of alcohol free or low alcohol beers which
do not give you a hangover (ofcourse, if you drink insane amounts of anything
you will get ill), so why is this interesting?

~~~
s-shellfish
Gives buzz like alcohol does - for whatever reason you might enjoy, but does
not contain alcohol.

Lots of people drink as a social lubricant. Some people just don't want to
drink alcohol, like myself, but miss out on those aspects of life. It's
interesting because there's movement in a direction that allows for more
options?

It also looks like they are trying to make it not as intoxicating as most MJ
products tend to be, which can be overstimulating and overwhelming, so yea, I
mean, how is this different than the stages of craftsmanship that's gone into
literal millenia of producing alcoholic products?

~~~
tluyben2
So you read the last sentence of what I wrote, after the comma? Like I said; I
like the options, I just find calling a non alcohol beverage ‘hangover-proof’
a bit weird advertisement. Besides that i’m all for it.

~~~
s-shellfish
Well, on the interwebs I tend to be pretty literal, as well as fairly
selective when it comes to parsing statements from human persons. I read the
statement "why is this interesting" and found reason to answer that question.

Honestly I assume calling it 'hangover proof' is a bit of a marketing, eyeball
grab gimmick. I don't think you can deny it's efficacy!

